# Hmpf...  Pinganrufe 01771271217 und 1771271215



## Unregistriert (15 Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

mal abgesehen von diesen ganzen Werbeanrufen oder SMSen - hat man denn nicht die Möglichkeit diese Rufnummern beim Anbieter als Spam für sein Telefon sperren zu lassen? Ich meine ähnlich den Spams beim PC?
Ich schlage mich derzeit mit den Nummern: 0177 127 12 17 und 177 127 12 15  herum. Schlau sind sie ja. Es gibt keine Werbung und keine Smsen. Aber zuhauf Anrufe die bi in die Mailbox läuten, wenn man nicht dran geht, oder bei denen niemand etwas sagt, wenn man rangeht. Wenn man zurükruft - was sicherlich deren Bestreben ist, landet man in einer Warteschleife. Gottlob war mein Pubertätspickel schlau genug das gleich zu erkennen und hat sofot wieder aufgelegt. Aber wie werden wir die wieder los?

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee?

Vielen Dank !

Bibi


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hmpf...  Pinganrufe 01771271217 und 1771271215*

Pinganrufe unter dieser Nummer? Nein...
Hast Du Dich vertippt?
--

aha. Hat sich geklärt: 
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/01771271217

Bei welchem Provider bist Du? Und wie lange schon? Hast Du gerade gewechselt oder so?


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hmpf...  Pinganrufe 01771271217 und 1771271215*

Hallo aka Aka,

nein, ich hatte mich nich vertippt. Ich dachte wirklich ich bin auf eine PING Liste geraten. Es ist ja tatsächlich so, wie in deinem Link beschreiben - entweder meldet sich niemand, oder es wird aufgehängt. Was soll man da eben denken?

Also ganz vielen Dank dir!

Nebenher - hat man irgendeine Möglichkeit sich dagegen zu wehren? Ich habe - wie ein Betroffener in dem Link auch - im Februar 2009 gekündigt. Man hat mir dann den Wechsel zur Konkurrenz unter dubiosen Angaben (angeblich 2 Tage zu spät gekündigt, obwohl vorher mehrfach die Frist telefonisch abgefragt) verwehrt. Ich darf also nun noch bis Mai bei diesem Anbieter ausharren und wenn ich mir vorstelle, das geht mit den Anrufen bis Mai so weiter - da habe ich große Lust eine Nummer anzuwählen, die für mich kostenlos gebucht, für den Anbieter aber richtig teuer wird, und dann die Leitung bis Mai offen stehen zu lassen...

Vielen Dank dir!

Bibi


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hmpf...  Pinganrufe 01771271217 und 1771271215*

Na guck a Mal da - was ein böser Brief doch ausmacht....



> Liebe Frau X,
> 
> selbstverständlich respektieren wir Ihren Wunsch: In Ihren Daten zur Kundennummer xxxx haben wir jetzt festgehalten, dass Sie nicht telefonisch zu Beratungs- und Werbezwecken von uns angesprochen werden möchten.
> 
> ...




Bleibt zu hoffen, dass das kein blödsinniger Beruhigungstext ist...


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hmpf...  Pinganrufe 01771271217 und 1771271215*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bleibt zu hoffen, dass das kein blödsinniger Beruhigungstext ist...


na siehste, geht doch!
Die sollen aber bitte auch Deine Daten löschen.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hmpf...  Pinganrufe 01771271217 und 1771271215*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> na siehste, geht doch!
> Die sollen aber bitte auch Deine Daten löschen.



Hallo liebes Aka Aka,

Leider ist es genau so wie ich dachte. Dummes Geschwätz und die Anrufe gehen trotzdem weiter. Gestern habe ich nachgefaßt, wann dann die anrufe ein Ende hätten, und heute bekomme ich als Antwort das wäre seit dem 18.10.10 so.
Ich habe jetzt noch einmal einen gepfefferten Drohbrief geschickt. Mit Anzeige wegen Belästigung und Information der Bundesnetzagentur gedroht, falls das nicht bis spätestens 25.10.10 ein Ende hat. 
Dabei habe ich auch meinem Ärger darüber Luft gemacht, was in dem von dir spendierten Link steht von wegen Kundenrückgewinnung, outsourcing zum überforderten Callcenter usw.

Manchmal hilft es ja doch, wenn man richtig auf die K.. haut. 
Sollte das nicht helfen, befürchte ich, dass das bis Vertragsauslauf (Mai 2011) so weiter geht...

Hat vielleicht sonst noch jemand eine Idee was ich noch für Möglichkeiten hätte?

Wäre zur Sicherheit gut zu wissen.

Vielen, vielen Dank!

Bibi


----------



## Hippo (20 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hmpf...  Pinganrufe 01771271217 und 1771271215*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hat vielleicht sonst noch jemand eine Idee was ich noch für Möglichkeiten hätte?




Ja, leg Dir ein dickes Fell zu und laß Dich kreuz-, wahl- oder ggf. auch leihweise am ...
Wenn die Anrufe nicht grade zu nachtschlafender Zeit kommen dann drück sie einfach weg


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hmpf...  Pinganrufe 01771271217 und 1771271215*



Hippo schrieb:


> Ja, leg Dir ein dickes Fell zu und laß Dich kreuz-, wahl- oder ggf. auch leihweise am ...
> Wenn die Anrufe nicht grade zu nachtschlafender Zeit kommen dann drück sie einfach weg




Vielen Dank für den Tip Hippo - das Handy trägt allerdings mein Pubertätspickel mit sich rum...ich fürchte das wird nix..

Trotzdem Danke!

Bibi


----------



## Hippo (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hmpf...  Pinganrufe 01771271217 und 1771271215*

Wie sagte mal ´ne Mutter zu mir ...

"Gelegentlich könnt ich sie (die Tochter) an die Wand klatschen, wenn nur die Flecken leichter weggingen"


----------



## Heiko (23 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hmpf...  Pinganrufe 01771271217 und 1771271215*



Hippo schrieb:


> Wie sagte mal ´ne Mutter zu mir ...
> 
> "Gelegentlich könnt ich sie (die Tochter) an die Wand klatschen, wenn nur die Flecken leichter weggingen"


Im Prinzip bist Du doch auch froh, dass Deine Eltern nicht alles wissen, was Du im Alter zwischen 16 und 25 getrieben hast, oder?


----------



## Hippo (24 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Hmpf...  Pinganrufe 01771271217 und 1771271215*



Heiko schrieb:


> Im Prinzip bist Du doch auch froh, dass Deine Eltern nicht alles wissen, was Du im Alter zwischen 16 und 25 getrieben hast, oder?



Ich sag da KEIN Wort ohne meinen Anwalt ...  :sun:


----------



## Heiko (4 November 2010)

*AW: Hmpf...  Pinganrufe 01771271217 und 1771271215*



Hippo schrieb:


> Ich sag da KEIN Wort ohne meinen Anwalt ...  :sun:


Dem würdest Du es aber vermutlich auch nicht erzählen wollen...


----------

